# Decal topic cont'd



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok so I just read that trailor decal thread, and was suprised by how many guys thought all the extra stickers looked tacky and wouldnt/dont put them on their own rigs. So that just sparked some curiosity and i was wondering, what opinions do you guys hold on decals on your trucks and cars? Keep it low key? One or two DU heads? Cover the sucker to the point ya cant see out of it? Whadya think?


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I think of them as all saying "Rob me, I've got cool stuff in here"

Brian


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

brianb said:


> I think of them as all saying "Rob me, I've got cool stuff in here"
> 
> Brian


Minot must have a real theft problem! Either that, or a paranoia problem. :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

a few stickers looks good! you just gotta know where to put em. i personally don't like the plastered look but i sure hope they don't care what i or anybody thinks..


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

goose0613 said:


> Minot must have a real theft problem! Either that, or a paranoia problem. :lol:


Haha I live in Minot and besides someone spitting on the back of my truck (in front of Scheels) I have never had a problem:


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

That made me chuckle.

I've been perfectly safe in my 5 months in Minot. But, I've lived other places and had some stuff taken, gas siphoned.

I do enjoy being able to let my truck run while I run into get take out food.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I personally like the decal look. Before reading the other thread the thought of someone ripping off my stuff because of decals announcing what I had in the trailer had never crossed my mind. Kind of a sad we even have to worry about that! To each their own.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

The only thing I have ever heard that would make me hesitate, is Hustad's point about pulling into a farmers yard. Tough to convince a guy you are a safe and courteous hunter with a gawdy decal display... Just my opinion. Ive never worried about theft.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i don't see the problem with a few nice looking decals on a vehicle, to me it signifies this guy is more than some weekend chump out to kill something on his day off. too many can look bad, but i think decals can make a vehicle look good. if you have to worry about someone breaking in because of a few stickers, you must not be from ND.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I suppose I should admit that I have a couple decals on my truck... I have the small fowl pursuit stickers in the corner of my extended cab windows. Again, I am in agreement that stickers aren't bad, that wasn't my point. I just choose to be not so in your face about it. My main point in all this, and this is probably the biggest reason I am against it to the extent I am, is that a few farmers in some of the areas I hunt will NOT let you hunt if you belong to DU. I will give you one guess as to the first thing they look for in the window of your vehicle when you pull up. So my feeling is, if they are opposed to this, I might as well not take my chances on a sticker that asks if they "Got Honks?"


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My first day in ND my boss told me if I wanted to have a chance to hunt on posted land that I better take my DU stickers off. I did not and I have only been told no once or twice and it was not because of my DU or any other stickers.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Porkchop, I am happy for you. However, I know from first hand experience. Also, how do you really know that it wasn't because of your DU or other stickers? I'm not saying, I'm just saying...


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

well i propose an option, how about all us with stickers who roll up into some farmers yard to ask permission (do as most of us usually do) and be super nice offering some jerky, sausage and such..... and just be super nice people, maybe the word will spread that the guys with all the stickers are passionate about hunting and will aprreciate and also respect all hunting opportunities that are given to us. I honeslty think its worth a shot, and if not, well someone propose another idea cause thats all i got!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

P.S. if thats ur vehicle porkchop, i wish it was mine, thats fricken awesome, people who do take the time to deck out their vehicles and show what their passion is are the people that i always know i have competition with!!!! not the other guys!!! my crew decks out whatever vehicles we have for any use, and if anyone who doesn't put any stickers on their vehicles thinks their better hunters.....well good luck we'll challenge ya any day of the week, i know myself, gordo, and jerm will take ya down!!!! and thats a FACT!!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

P.S. again, sorry, damnit porkchop, thats the exact license plate i wanted to get when i can afford a truck!!!!!! i guess thats not an option now!!! thanks alot, i hate u!!! JK


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

averyghg said:


> and if anyone who doesn't put any stickers on their vehicles thinks their better hunters.....well good luck we'll challenge ya any day of the week, i know myself, gordo, and jerm will take ya down!!!! and thats a FACT!!!


Man, you act like ducks and geese are hard to kill. :lol:

No waterfowl hunter is better than the next, some are just more experenced and are better at scouting.  Egos are a different story.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Chop, your mopar looks so cool, just wanted to say that. I especially like the ones on the wiper.

I feel like I should know this, but what do these select farmers have against DU? Do they also dislike delta? Or is it just DU because they try to buy up land that they want to farm?

As far as stickers go, I have some, i like them, but I try to keep them looking nice and cemetrical. I like to think of it as my little way of saying "i hunt waterfowl, and i friggin love it"


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> I like to think of it as my little way of saying "i hunt waterfowl, and i friggin love it"


Exactly!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

no worries averyghg, you can get that on your license plate in Hawaii I'm sure, he's from ND. :lol:

I like decals, don't have any on my pickup, but have thought about doing it for a few years, I think too many decals make it look cluttered and a mess, but some can make a vehicle look sharp.

[/quote]P.S. again, sorry, damnit porkchop, thats the exact license plate i wanted to get when i can afford a truck!!!!!! i guess thats not an option now!!! thanks alot, i hate u!!! JK


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

T Shot said:


> Porkchop, I am happy for you. However, I know from first hand experience. Also, how do you really know that it wasn't because of your DU or other stickers? I'm not saying, I'm just saying...


T Shot you seem testy. I am glad your happy for me (maybe I am just misreading your tone). And if you must know it was due to other hunters beating me there first. I was granted permission for other times.

diver_sniper,

I was told it was because of the Swamp Buster Act but that is just what I was told.

averyghg,

Yes that is my ride. I bought the decals and my wife put them on.

Anyway I like to see decals on the trucks whether its full blown or a DU head. I will usually wave at the person or if I see them in a parking lot I will if time permits go talk birds. My brain is ducks/geese 24/7 so if I can talk face to face with someone about it or to someone that can relate I am just that much more happier. You never know what you can learn or maybe make a friendship. It may be that guy that pulls into the "A" field 30 seconds before you. Then you may not have to go home or chugging to the "B" field.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

averyghg said:


> P.S. if thats ur vehicle porkchop, i wish it was mine, thats fricken awesome, people who do take the time to deck out their vehicles and show what their passion is are the people that i always know i have competition with!!!! not the other guys!!! my crew decks out whatever vehicles we have for any use, and if anyone who doesn't put any stickers on their vehicles thinks their better hunters.....well good luck we'll challenge ya any day of the week, i know myself, gordo, and jerm will take ya down!!!! and thats a FACT!!!


Maybe the above quote is what I have against decals. It isn't the decals themselves as much as the apparent mentality of many of the poeple who have extravagant decal schemes.

Somehow it becomes some sort of competition. That by having more decals or a better layout of them makes them more of a goose hunter. If someone has to challange another to prove they can out hunt them, then they are missing the point completely.

My opinion is that goose hunting is very trendy right now. There are some that want to be "great hunters" so that those around them will think they are cool. They think that advertising their allegiance to goose hunting with huge decals makes them more of a hunter and therefore cooler.

To me hunting is about the personal experience and doing something that you find an inner connection with. Not about a superficial, "look at me" mentality. I don't claim that all those who have extravagant decal layouts adhere to this mindset, but many do. That is why I shy away from decals.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

ADN,

No disrespect but I think you may be looking a little too deep into it. I agree though with what your saying. My decals in no way make me a great waterfowler. I wish it was that easy!

Let it be known. I eat, sleep, drink, dream, fantasise, snort, smoke, love, obsess...... waterfowl and waterfowling. So if I have decals on my truck, wear company t-shirts and hats, marry a duck or goose, call my kids feathers, longneck, and diver (not really) I don't think it means I am trying to pose as some great waterfowl god. Its all a sign of my love and passion for the sport. I think many are confusing skill with love. When I see other trucks with decals, a guy wearing a Delta cap, a RNT, DC, Foiles, Zink or whatever shirt I don't think "Like ohhhhh My God that dude must be sooo great". I think there is a person that loves waterfowling.

And bottom line is this. We live in this GREAT Country called the United States!!! I am free to put these decals on my truck and probably always will. And people are free to think what they want about. Whether its the thumbs ups or the dirty looks by old ladies that want to do to me what the top left decal says but know they can't! :beer: Thank God for the USA!!

WOW when does the spring snow goose season start so we can get on to bigger and better topics!


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a few decals on my trailer, but to be honest my first dacal was a Foils because I liked the dog in the middle (looks like mine). I had the decal before the calls. It was cheaper to buy the decal...LOL 

Enjoy the sport and pass it on!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Again I have to agree with ADN, I guess I don't understand how having decals on your vehicle makes you a better hunter? If someone would explain, I would love to hear. I know not everyone feels that decals mean you are a better hunter. Apparently its a fact though...


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I am just sitting hear laughing my butt off. The things people argue about in the off season.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

I by no means meant to attack everyone that has decals or wears merchandise as being people trying to get attention. I have never been a huge merchandise person.

In my opinion decals come in two camps: those that truly love waterfowling and wish to display so, and those that want attention and want people to think they are "hardcore."

It's the chest-thumping side of it that bothers me. To each their own.

And no disrepect to anybody other than those that say "I can out hunt you..." because that isn't what it is about.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

AdamFisk said:


> I am just sitting hear laughing my butt off. The things people argue about in the off season.


 :thumb:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I really like the way some of these outfits look. At the risk of inflating PC's ego even more, I gotta say his truck is ALMOST tastefully done! :lol: 
But you know what I don't get? Why do we have to pay for ANYTHING with a company name, or a logo? Yeah, I know a lot of these company logo stickers are free with purchases, but I also know a lot of guys who have no problem paying for them. These multi million dollar industries should be GIVING us some of this stuff, because we are doing their advertizing for them! Now Delta, DU or the NRA I can understand, but why can't I buy a nice gore-tex cap without the Cabela's or Scheels logo? Am I supposed to be proud that I shopped there? Hell, I just shop there because they're the only game in town, not because I think their corporate philosophy is cool. Burl


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> WOW when does the spring snow goose season start so we can get on to bigger and better topics


Soon, very soon. I believe the 18th of next month give or take a few days.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

PorkChop said:


> WOW when does the spring snow goose season start so we can get on to bigger and better topics!


like ditch whores and jump shooters? :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Who cares do what you want to do. If guys have decals on their rigs it doesnt mean they are trying to be one of the elite. :eyeroll:

I forgot why I dont post that much anymore..


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Burly1 said:


> But you know what I don't get? Why do we have to pay for ANYTHING with a company name, or a logo? Yeah, I know a lot of these company logo stickers are free with purchases, but I also know a lot of guys who have no problem paying for them.


  Good point. consider what it costs to get on tv or a freeway billboard, but these guys dont have to pay that, they get just as much publicity just by making stickers. smart marketing.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I have one sticker on my truck a Delta waterfowl one. :beer:

Personally, I never understood why you would want to advertise another company's merchandise, unless you worked for them.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> I am just sitting hear laughing my butt off. The things people argue about in the off season.


 i gotta agree fisky, this thread is retarded, honestly to each his own, stickers or not, good god.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I forgot why I dont post that much anymore..


Maybe it's because you didn't hunt much this year? oke: k:

To each their own guys. I've got a couple Nodak stickers, Delta, and Drake Waterfowl so I'm partially guilty as the next.

PC, do you still have pics of your old truck? That one was landing too!



> WOW when does the spring snow goose season start so we can get on to bigger and better topics!
> 
> like ditch whores and jump shooters?


I don't care who you are, that was funny. :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

> this thread is retarded, honestly to each his own


ok, two problems with this. first, it doesn't make any sense. you're saying that this thread is retarded because we are sharing our opinions about window decals and bumper stickers. then after the comma you say to each his own, in other words giving us your blessing to have and share our personal opinions. kind of a contradictory statement there, make up your mind.

second, it's fine if you think us talking about window stickers is "retarded". but is it necessary to burn us for it? we're just starting the off season withdrawals like everyone else. whatever i guess, i just don't find "this is retarded" as a very convincing, mature, or professional argument.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I agree


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Vanity plates and crap plastered all over the rig, I swear what is wrong with some folks?? :wink:


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

.like ditch whores and jump shooters? Lets not get down that path. Does anyone remeber the snow goose hunting ethics page? haha


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

HaHa Burl don't worry you can't inflate my ego much more than it already is!! :wink: :wink: just kidding.

I will have to find a photo of the old truck. I had chrome decals on that one. Man was that a B to get those off when I traded it in.

I agree about the company stuff. They should give us a discount off their products or something but oh well probably will never happen sooo



> like ditch whores and jump shooters?


Haaaa that is gonna start any day now. Oh man I guess we have to take the good with the bad or is it the bad with the good.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

diver_sniper said:


> > this thread is retarded, honestly to each his own
> 
> 
> ok, two problems with this. first, it doesn't make any sense. you're saying that this thread is retarded because we are sharing our opinions about window decals and bumper stickers. then after the comma you say to each his own, in other words giving us your blessing to have and share our personal opinions. kind of a contradictory statement there, make up your mind.
> ...


ok maybe i should clarify it a little, the fact that anyone here has nothing better to do than to talk about if a few stickers makes you more serious than the next guy, opinions are fine, but come on doesn't anyone else think this thread is stupid. also the fact that you must post something regarding my post instead of ignoring it says something about you also. have a nice day.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Okay guys....I hope we've had our say. I'd hate to see a scuffle over some decals.

To each their own, you know MOST everyone has at least one sticker of some point at some time anyway.


----------

